# Opportunities for Chemical Engineer



## kk_kanishk (Jul 8, 2015)

Can someone guide me about the opportunities for process engineer (Chemical) in Canada. 
I have a bachelors degree in Chemical engineering & 5 years of work experience in India.
I wish to migrate to Canada & looking for suitable options.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you looked at this or the Government of Canada website in general?

The GoC website would have all of the information that you need to submit an application.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kk_kanishk said:


> Can someone guide me about the opportunities for process engineer (Chemical) in Canada.
> I have a bachelors degree in Chemical engineering & 5 years of work experience in India.
> I wish to migrate to Canada & looking for suitable options.



You would need to get your education evaluated as there is no guarantee that an Indian education will be considered equivalent to a Canadian education. And even if your education is considered equivalent, engineering is a regulated profession here so you would need to work under a qualified engineer until you became licensed.


----------

